
Tencent is lead investor in funding round that may value Reddit at $3bln - Markoff
https://scmp.com/tech/apps-social/article/2185280/reddit-said-land-chinas-tencent-lead-investor-funding-round-may
======
Markoff
so China's most popular IT company known for censorship it's lead investor in
international site for free exchange of opinions

